# Controlling ASH in the smoker ?



## dewetha (Oct 18, 2011)

here is the situation. I have started using chunks instead of chips in my Masterbuilt XL. I have a cast iron skillet over the burner. I have been placing the chunks directly on the skillet. a few hours later when I open the door, some ashes fly out and around.

what do I do to eliminate that? place the chunks in foil? pretend I didn't see it? go back to chips?


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 19, 2011)

Open the door slower? Or maybe get some fireplace screen and make a little screen lid for your pan?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 19, 2011)

Who's gonna notice a few ashes on their ribs!


----------



## dewetha (Oct 21, 2011)

thanks guys


----------

